# Anybody Else Keep A Logbook?



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We bought a camping journal and write in it after we return from each trip. Nothing scientific. Just jot down the highlights of the trip and any campground info we may want for next time. I also keep my digital photos from each trip organized in the computer by location and date. Then I can easily view the photos and read the logbook at the same time when sharing with friends. It's a little anal but I think will be priceless 10 years from now when the girls are older.

Anybody else do something like this?


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Jim,

We haven't done this but I think it's a great idea. What better way to track your camping heritage with/for your kids. Did you find anything specific to camping or just a generic type log book? Anal?...no way. I think you're on to something. I'm going to start digging around, I'll let you know what we find. Thanks CA Jim.

TM4


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

No not specific. Just a basic journal. However, because of my ugly handwriting, and just plain dislike for ink, I think we may convert it to a small 3 ring binder and then type the pages out on the computer. This way I'll write much more (if this website is any indication)







than I normally would.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Okay, I've seen these before for other topics like fishing, school, hobbies...and so on. This one is specific to camping. There are links on the page to display the inside pages as well. A little pricey but it only took about 2 minutes to find, I'm sure there are others.

Take a look:

Journal

Pretty cool I think. I know our local Berean Christian store has this line & I think they are less expensive than shown here.

Whattya think?

TM4


----------



## mary1 (Sep 19, 2004)

This is our 1st rv so I did go and buy one of those journals at Gander Mountain. I thought it would be great to write down our future vacations. We did this when we travelled in Europe and its surprising how quickly a person forgets things, so this is when it comes in really handy to bring back fond memories.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I store all the digital photos by location and date. The wife is really into scrapbooking, so I'm surprised she hasn't thought of the journal thing yet. The commercial journal looks real easy to replicate on the computer, and I got a few other ideas from some of their other products.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jim...
I have always kept a CAMPING JOURNAL. I have it in a 3 ring binder. I type out my trip report in the computer when we return from each trip. I add any digital pics to it, and print it out when each page is full. I list the site number as well. I keep it in the RV when traveling, to refer to when needed.

I walk around the campground and list all the sites I like for future trips as well. This comes in handy for making advance reservations, as I can usually pick which site I want. If one is full, I have more good ones to choose from. I put an asterik by the VERY BEST ones.

The family loves going through the Journal once in awhile. It's always fun reading about the funny things that happen! I started it when we were tent campers, and have continued ever since.

PS...I keep campground maps/brochures in the document protectors as well.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Great ideas. Wish I had done that when I first started camping. I think I'll cook up an Outbackers style camp log for us.

I took a shot at a Word format here

And an alternate format (same content, different graphic) here


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Great ideas everybody


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

Jim,
My DW is the official journal keeper. We call it the "Log", and it stays in the TT. She makes an entry every night that we are camping, and one at the end of each trip. We also keep notes and digi photos on the laptop, but they are not part of the log. I keep a record of mods and maintenance on the Outback in my own section in the back of the log. Haven't had a need to reference back to it yet, but it may be nice to chase away some late winter blues.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We keep a camping journal as well. But ours is not a book or pages in a binder. Ours can never be lost, and wherever we are, we can look at it (assuming we are armed with minimum technology). It is also easy to share with friends.

Our camping log book is here.

Randy


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I've had good intentions for the last several years. I've even gone as far to buy the journal. Unfortunately, it's pages are still empty.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice logs...
Randy...nice work!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I've also had the best of intentions, but never gotten around to it. My wife has been assembling a camper scrapbook with a page or two for each trip that "lives" in the camper. The goal is to have an entry for each trip, and she's doing a great job with it. I'm sure 15 years from now we'll have great fun showing it to our daughter's boyfriends, much to their horror.









Kevin P.


----------

